# Skylanders questions collection...



## MarcusRaven (Dec 24, 2011)

Your questions answered on THIS BLOG!​http://gbatemp.net/b...by-marcusraven/​
Okay, so my son is getting Skylanders on PS3 for Christmas. I'm getting it on 3DS. Both the PS3 and 3DS portals work on the Wii, and I have a WODE (which means I technically have a working Wii version as well). I've had a chance to play around with it all, but I'm going to go a step further and put together a video blog about the game(s) here. This topic will serve as a collection for the questions you may have. I'll pull questions out of this topic, answer with a video blog, and (try my best to) update on a weekly basis! So, lets start collecting questions so I have some work to do after Christmas! 

Feel free to ask questions about any version of the game, even the web version. I can quickly find information on the PS3, 3DS, and Wii versions, as I have them. XBox version I have some information from the web. PC version I can't really do right now, but that may change in the future. (I can still answer questions based on the information I find online, however.) Web version I will be playing after Christmas.

So, ask away!


----------



## llyenn (Dec 26, 2011)

I bought the 3ds version for my son, and he also has a softmodded wii (not sure on cIOS revs and what not) but I can't get the 3ds portal to work right, and everyone says that it works.  Any tips on making it work?  Thanks, and hopefully these are the questions you were looking for.


----------



## gamecaptor (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you heard when the next round of characters is going to be released?

BTW, I started  thread on how to find all the characters (that have been released thus far):
http://gbatemp.net/topic/314552-skylander-character-list/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright. Well, I'm working on putting together the first episode. The parts in [brackets] are mainly timings for me. Here's what I was thinking of covering so far (within YouTube's worthless 15 minute cap):

3DS "Unboxing" (Its already unboxed.)
[Max - 5 minutes.]
-Showing figures.
-Showing Portal and its details.
-Showing USB cable.
-Explaining the cards and stickers.

3DS Demonstration (Please keep in mind that my camera is out dated and cannot provide the best picture. The demo will mainly be showing gameplay and interaction, not detail of graphics.)
[Max - 6 Minutes]
-Showing a bit of the gameplay.
-Explaining Portal transfer and toy updating.

3DS Portal compatibility - Thanks, Ilyenn
[Max - 4 Minutes]
-Connection to the Wii, and showing it working in gameplay.
-Connection to the PS3, and showing it working in gameplay.
-(If time allows) Showing connection to PC with quick intro to web game (since I don't have a computer that can run the PC version).

What do you guys think? Also, does anybody know how to get over that 15 minute cap on YouTube? If there a request process or what?
EDIT: Just had to link to my cell to remove time restrictions. Better videos ahoy!

In a quick answer to gamecaptor, I unfortunately do not know when the next wave comes out. Sorry. Can't wait though, because we don't have a Target, making Sonic Boom the only Air type available to me, and they're always sold out! (I could get the triple pack, but I really don't need another Stealth Elf.)


----------



## pietjepuk10 (Dec 28, 2011)

If there are problems connecting the portal to the Wii,try setting the Cios to 223-mload,worked for me...


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember when spyro used to be cool on PS1
now its been turned into this


----------



## insidexdeath (Dec 28, 2011)

This game could've been great if it didn't require those stupid toys.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Dec 29, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> I remember when spyro used to be cool on PS1
> now its been turned into this





insidexdeath said:


> This game could've been great if it didn't require those stupid toys.



These comments aren't necessary. It really isn't a bad game, and since I have kids the concept appeals to me as a reward system for them.

Also, first episode is up. Hope you enjoy! Keep questions coming! Next I'm going to show off the PS3 version (which is the same as the Wii, XBox360, and PC version). Any questions asked between now and then will be in the next episode.


----------



## 3DPiper (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there a way to reset a character?


Also, I saw this was the upcoming release list.. True?

January: Slam Bam(adventure pack), Double Trouble (single), Double Trouble/Whirlwind/Drill Sergeant (triple pack) and Cynder

Easter: Sunburn (adventure pack), Lightning Rod, Zook (all single pack), Lightning Rod/Cynder/Zook (triple pack)

June: Ignitor (single pack), Camo (single pack) and Warnado (single pack). Ignitor/Camo/Warnado (triple pack).


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 4, 2012)

3DPiper said:


> Is there a way to reset a character?
> 
> 
> Also, I saw this was the upcoming release list.. True?
> ...



To reset a character (which I will demonstrate in my next video), you access the character information in the console versions. (Pressing Select on the PS3, for example.) Here, you can view the character's stats, abilities, and manage them. In the manage tab in this menu, you can input a nickname for your specific toy, change or remove hats, view the web code for the web game that updates their console status, change the ownership of the toy (which removes nickname), and reset the character back to Level 1, clearing nickname, ownership, and abilities.

I don't know if that's the upcoming releases or not, but I really hope they are. A triple pack with Double Trouble, Whirlwind, and Drill Sergeant would be awesome. I'm having enough trouble trying to find Sonic Boom where I'm at, and that's currently the only available Air type to me (since I don't have a Target nearby).


----------



## bradzx (Jan 4, 2012)

Why there are many different character to play?


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 9, 2012)

Episode two is posted on the blog, and the video will be viewable in roughly one hour. (Still uploading.) Any more questions coming?


----------



## 3DPiper (Jan 15, 2012)

I just picked up the SlamBam Empire of Ice Adventure pack from WalMart..!

On the back it says Sunburn Dragon's Peak Adventure pack is also available.. I'm looking for it now..


----------



## Mentalpen (Jan 15, 2012)

can anyone tell me where you get to use Pirate Seas Adventure Pack in simple terms, i've read it is in the ruins but no idea where that is as its the kids playing not me, also they have darklight crypt adventure cript, where do they use the cript to open the adventure please?


******NOTE*******

*EDIT:* I just found them, they are right at the beggining of the game, top left for the cript and down the stairs to habour (obviously) for the pirate ship. They are only 8 and 4.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 17, 2012)

Currently loving the game. I've got a couple characters maxed and fully upgraded already. I've also just collected the Eternal Undead Source. Next episode on the blog will be an intro to the Web version, with the episode following it covering the multiplayer aspect of it. After that I'll move back to the console version, and maybe include some character breakdowns.

@[member='3DPiper'], awesome getting the Empire of Ice. I've only seen it at my WalMart, and it was gone a couple hours later. I don't have the money right now anyway. >.< Don't get paid until Monday, and I've got bigger priorities than expanding our collection (unfortunately).

@[member='Mentalpants'], yup, you found 'em. Lol. Took me a little bit to find the Crypt too, since the cutscene for it shows it popping up right in the middle of everything. Darklight Crypt is a bit tough, but Pirate Seas was a lot of fun. Just be prepared to be a little annoyed with the card game voice overs. Its repetative.


----------



## 3DPiper (Jan 19, 2012)

Our Walmart just had a massive restocking of single packs!

This morning I picked up Cynder, Drill Seargent, Double Trouble, and Whirlwind..

I almost bought these on Ebay (in fact I had been bidding), thank goodness I didn't win any..

They also had ChopChop and Flameslinger, but I already had them..

No sign of the Sunburn Dragon's Peak Adventure pack yet..


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 23, 2012)

Any new questions or things they'd like to see me cover? My next episode will be the Mainlands of the web game (the mutliplayer aspect).


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 23, 2012)

I just wanted to comment on the video blog quality. I think it's fantastic! Keep up the good work MarcusRaven


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 24, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> I just wanted to comment on the video blog quality. I think it's fantastic! Keep up the good work MarcusRaven



I REALLY appreciate that. Especially since 1) my camera is old and the actual video quality is sub-par to today's standards, and 2) I tend to ramble. Thanks a lot.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 24, 2012)

Truly one of the best games at sucking up money from kids. Well it doesnt look that bad as a kid game though.


----------



## Kazooie77 (Feb 3, 2012)

@*MarcusRaven*

I love the Blog. Just to let you know I got the PS3 ver and I have a wii that is softmodded I don't have the wode setup like you do. it works great. So I can use it on my PS3 or my wii whatever I want. On a funny note my wife wants to play and she wants to be Wham-Shell. Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Feb 3, 2012)

Kazooie77 said:


> @*MarcusRaven*
> 
> I love the Blog. Just to let you know I got the PS3 ver and I have a wii that is softmodded I don't have the wode setup like you do. it works great. So I can use it on my PS3 or my wii whatever I want. On a funny note my wife wants to play and she wants to be Wham-Shell. Keep up the good work sir.



Thank you so much! I'm really appreciating the support. It's keeping me going. My next task is going to be figure breakdowns and demonstrations, but I need to wait for my 3DS portal to get back from Activision. I accidentally dropped it, and it stopped transmitting properly. So, good thing to note, DON'T DROP THE PORTALS! I dropped it trying to keep my two-year-old daughter from pulling it out of the box in my hands and dumping the whole collection everywhere. >.< Go figure.

Here's my son's collection thus far:

Figures
Spyro - Dark Spyro
GIll Grunt
Trigger Happy
Stealth Elf
Ignitor
Terrafin
Ghost Roaster
Whirlwind
Sonic Boom
Boomer
Stump Smash
Zap

Stages and Items
Darklight Crypt
Pirate Seas

Healing Elixer
Dragon Treasue Chest
Time Twister
Ghost Pirate Sword

So, I've made three (uploaded two) videos that didn't have any questions to answer. Who's got questions? 

EDIT: Episode 4 is up! Check it out! Up next is character profiles of the Spyro "twins."


----------



## Kazooie77 (Feb 4, 2012)

MarcusRaven said:


> Kazooie77 said:
> 
> 
> > @*MarcusRaven*
> ...



I wanted to order some stuff off Gamestop since thay had all 3 of Character Packs and had all 3 of the Adventure Packs even Empire of Ice Pack. I added all of them to my cart and I was looking at $119.99 or so. So what I did is left it in my cart and by next day Empire of Ice Pack was removed from my cart as well as 2 of the 3 Character Packs. I wish I could of order last night. But is goes to show you how fast they go. I just have the starter guys for now. But I have some side work tomorrow. So I'll take that cash and buy two 3 packs if I can. So I do have a questions how many things can you have on the portal at one time? I know you can have one Character, Item and Stage is that right.


----------



## Kazooie77 (Feb 9, 2012)

I just added few new Characters to my collections my wife loves playing as Trigger Happy.

Spyro
GIll Grunt
Trigger Happy
Stealth Elf
Sonic Boom
Eruptor
Chop Chop
Bash


----------



## Kazooie77 (Feb 17, 2012)

Question how is the dragon treasue chest work?

My collection as of now:

Figures:
Whirlwind
Sonic Boom
Stealth Elf
Chop Chop
Ghost Roaster
Bash
Dino-Rang
Terrafin
Flameslinger
Eruptor
Zap
Gill Grunt
Spyro
Double Trouble
Boomer
Drill Sergeant
Trigger Happy

Stages and Items
Darklight Crypt
Pirate Seas

Healing Elixer
Dragon Treasue Chest
Time Twister
Ghost Pirate Sword


----------



## MarcusRaven (Feb 28, 2012)

Just so you guys know, I haven't dropped the project. I've been trying to find time to level my son's Spyro so I can do a proper comparison for the video. (My Dark Spyro is maxed out.) Also, I've been in the middle of moving, and work has picked up. Just don't lose hope! I will update! ...eventually. >.<

EDIT: Just got a Flameslinger, so we officially have two of each element type. Lava filled fire doors aren't fun with only one fire type. Lol. Still trying to find time to max out Spyro. Getting close. Finished moving, and work is leveling out again, so it should be soon!


----------



## Gaiaknight (Apr 5, 2012)

i feel the need to bump this topic sense i love this game. i currently have 36 skylanders cant wait to finish off my collection


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 11, 2012)

So, I just got the 3DS version of this with 4 figures (Spyro, Stealth Elf, Gil Grunt, Trigger Happy - It seems he swapped the Wii figures for the 3DS ones, but whatever) used for 20$. What are the best figures from the other 4 elements? I'd like to have at least one of each element. So far I'm thinking of Hex for undead because she looks cool and people seem to like her.

EDIT - I'm also planning to play the game on Wii if that changes anything.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 11, 2012)

I've got one question, probably covered in your videos but due to my internet speed recently I wouldn't be able to watch them in a good time..

This looks great as a kids game, and the system of unlocking extras by buying more figures, whilst is a real cash grab, isn't that different from DLC in most other games. It is just a kiddied up version of extra unlockables 

But how is this as a Spyro game? My girlfriends daughter loves Spyro (she has all the DS games) but when I hear of this game I mainly hear bashing because of the emphasis on paying for extra characters, and not much about the game itself. Is it really considered a Spyro game, or is it just a game that has his name tacked onto it and he is thrown in for good measure?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Apr 11, 2012)

His name is just tacked onto it for the heck of it, you dont even need spyro to play or beat the game.


----------



## elgarta (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh, a little disapointing I guess. I won't bash on it though since I haven't played it and I don't think I am in their target audience's age range. I just found it weird, especially when they could have just omitted his name from the title and it might have saved a bit of the hating will still selling the games 'benefits'


----------



## MarcusRaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, Spyro is on here for brand identification purposes. Activision must have thought that the game needed a recognizable mascot. Whatever the reason, Spyro isn't required by any means.

Update on my part, I've finally got it to where I can do a Spyro/Dark Spyro comparison video (both maxed in level, Spyro upgraded along dash path, D.Spyro along fireball path). My next big hangup is just finding TIME to make the video. I picked up a second job recently, that I start tomorrow, and I'm working on moving my family into another apartment. (Busy busy life stuff.) It may have been FOREVER, but it will happen!

Also, my birthday's coming up, so I may get another figure or two soon.


----------



## bazamuffin (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone heard of a firm release date for Skylanders Giants?  Clocked alot of speculation, but nothing concrete.  Final figures are due out around July so it's gotta be some time after that (presumably).  Just need Camo, Warnado, Wham-Shell and the Legendary triple pack to complete the set (gold/silver, Toy Fair editions not included)


----------



## MarcusRaven (May 3, 2012)

Hey everybody! FINALLY got around to doing another video! Life caught up with me for a while. Started a second job, blew the head gasket out of our only car, etc. But all that's blown over and I've started the character synopsis videos!

http://gbatemp.net/blog/1347/entry-9313-character-synopsis-spyro/

Let's start with Spyro!


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 11, 2012)

Every time you start up the game (3DS version), do you need the portal/figure(s)?

If you do, that kind of defeats the whole portable aspect of the game.

I've never played the game, but have always wanted it. I just wish you didn't need the figures and portal because then it would be a normal $40 game.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 11, 2012)

awssk8er said:


> Every time you start up the game (3DS version), do you need the portal/figure(s)?
> 
> If you do, that kind of defeats the whole portable aspect of the game.
> 
> I've never played the game, but have always wanted it. I just wish you didn't need the figures and portal because then it would be a normal $40 game.



It saves 2 figures at a time without the portal. I would check ebay if your interested. I was able to get the game, portal, and 9 figures for 50$. Gamestop also sells figures from 3-5$.


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 11, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> awssk8er said:
> 
> 
> > Every time you start up the game (3DS version), do you need the portal/figure(s)?
> ...


Thank you. I will definitely check it out.


----------



## mrredpants (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got the start pack spyro adventure. Comes with 3 of the figures. Within 20 minutes of my 6 year old opening the game, he was already harassing me for more figures! Go figure.

1. What is the USB cable for - I get that it plugs into the computer but I can't find any documentation on what it is needed for.

2. The figures - once they enter the game, are they there for good? My thought was, there are neighbors with the same game and more figures - could we borrow their figures, put them on the portal, let them enter the game, and not have to buy more actual figures? 

3. Are there any cheats or cracks or ways to trick the game into thinking the figures are there already in the game?

4. Are the figures specific to the console? Could I buy used figures from a wii or other console and use them on the 3ds portal?


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 29, 2012)

The USB cable on the portal? It connects to the system to USE the portal. Unless you got something I've never seen before.

No once they are removed from the portal they are taken out of the game until you return them to the portal. You could borrow their figures but they remember their level and path from their previous owner.

From what I know, no there are no cheats or cracks as it transfers data from the figures directly.

No they aren't console-specific.


----------



## mrredpants (Jun 29, 2012)

Zaertix said:


> The USB cable on the portal? It connects to the system to USE the portal. Unless you got something I've never seen before.
> 
> No once they are removed from the portal they are taken out of the game until you return them to the portal. You could borrow their figures but they remember their level and path from their previous owner.
> 
> ...



The 3Ds game comes with a USB cable that plugs into the computer - it's a mini-USB connection. The portal otherwise is a wireless connection to 3Ds device (apologies if I didn't clarify which device)

Thanks for other information.


----------

